# Looking For A Male Box Turtle



## TORTOISES2010 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a female box turtle , I got it around over 20 years . Now I've try to looking for a male for her , size around 5" plus . If anyone have it please let me know , but not too expensive , 3 toed box turtle that fine ......I'm in [email protected] county . My email : [email protected] . Thank you.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 25, 2010)

What kind of box turtle are you looking for?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2010)

If you want to drive up to Clovis, I have lots of male 3-toed box turtles up for adoption. I just need you to send me pictures of your box turtle set up so I can be assured in my own mind that the box turtle will be going to a safe place. 

No fee adoption (however, it costs you gas to drive up here!)


----------



## TORTOISES2010 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you Yvonne G. I'll post the pictures of my setup and my tortoises later......I'm in Orange county zip 92843 , I'm not sure how far, if too far from you I'm happy to pay for shipping....anyway thanks a lot Yvonne.
I'm really like this forum , it help me a lot . I'm check in every nights to read and see pictures and go to bed very late....I'm not feeling tire, because I'm really love animal


----------



## TORTOISES2010 (Mar 25, 2010)

here you are...these're some pictures.....some one please help me to ID turtle...I got her ( I think female ) around 20 years that time she about 4"-5" , now she got 6"+

Home of my turtle

home of my sulcatas tortoises

mine 4 tortoises

I've try to add more pictures but I can't...because no more place


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I THINK that your box turtle is a Gulf Coast box turtle (Terrapene carolina major). And I get the impression "male," however, I can't really tell the sex from those pictures.

Sorry, I don't ship my rescues (and I don't have any Gulf Coasts for adoption).


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 25, 2010)

It looks like a gulfie to me too.


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree, it looks like a Gulf Coast box turtle, _Terrapene carolina major_, and does look like a male. It would be nice to see his head, tail and back legs to be sure though.

Danny


----------



## TORTOISES2010 (Mar 26, 2010)

thank you all....I'll try to add more pictures but no more place to update ...I'll try ....I'll looking for a female for him ..........I have this turtle almost 20 years, and turtle living outdoor for all the time, even during winter in S. california with no problem ....I'm really love this turtle.....and now I'm looking for a female for him, if some one have it please email for me...thank [email protected]


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2010)

I love stories like this one. It is so refreshing to hear that someone has been able to keep their turtle alive and living outside...happy and healthy...for 20 years! Keep up the good work, and good luck in your hunt for a female gulf coast box turtle.


----------



## terracolson (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice... I have a Gulf Coast Box, but very small.. 3 inches maybe


----------



## TORTOISES2010 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you every body...this forum never made me boring....I'm interested with everything , I've read and see all pictures untill my eyes can't open..........when I'm check the clock it almost 3am.......I'm want to writting more but my english not very well , please don't angry when I made mistake , just smile...
thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey, don't worry at all about your English. I love reading your writing. I can almost hear your accent as I read your words!


----------



## terryo (Mar 27, 2010)

You write better English then some people speak.


----------



## TORTOISES2010 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've 0.0.4 young Sulcatas tortoises , I got them @ July, 2009 and now they about 5" . After I've read : " Things to know when buying a Sulcatas " , it make me thinking alot about future when my tortoises got over 50lbs . IF someone have read that message I think they'll be confusing like me.....Turtles or Tortoises even they're an animal , but like us they want everyone love and take a good care for them ..... Someone please give me some advises , should I keeping them or not . To me , I'm thinking to trade them for Gulf-Coast Box Turtle , Ornate or Eastern box turtle , or three toed box turtles.....because their size not too big and easy take care than Sulcatas Tortoises . I'm love the animal that why I always want them beside my life


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 27, 2010)

Am I remembering correctly that you are in Southern California? You live in a pretty good climate for sulcata tortoises, however, they DO require quite a bit of outdoor space. It isn't fair to a large tortoise to keep him in the house too much. They need to be outside. So if you don't have an outside area, then you're thinking in the right direction. However, you are the only one who can make that decision. Give it a lot of thought. I'm sure you'll do the right thing.

There was a guy featured in the California Turtle & Tortoise magazine a couple months ago who has many, many sulcatas. I can't remember exactly where he lives, but I'm pretty sure it was California. All his tortoises are outside and in the same very large pastures. 

It IS possible to keep several sulcatas together, but you'll need a pretty big outdoor area to keep them happy.


----------

